# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Musica para mis actos

## Rowcer

ola de nuevo amigos, la verdad, estoy urgido y necesito que me recomienden musica para mis trucos de magia que realizo en mi show, solo recomiendenme poniendo autor y titulo de la cancion, a continuacion les dejo el truco y la explicacion, y ya me recomiendan alguna cancion para cada truco

1- Cups and balls( las pelotitas desaparecen de las tasas, al final, aparecen todas en una sola taza)

2- clipped (el mago toma 6 clips, los pone en su mano, se los pone en la boca, y al sacarlos de su boca, todos estan unidos)

3- sik vanish (desaparicion del cerillo de chris angel, al final, enciendo el cerillo y este se transforma en rosa)

4-Host color changes (los plomeros que cambian de color al pasarlos por un tubo de papel o de carton)

5- egg vanish (el mago mete un pañuelo a su mano, y este se convierte en uevo, el mago explica el secreto, el mago repite el procedimiento de nuevo, pero la final, el uevo se convierte en uno de verdad)

6- stigmata(la carta del espectador aparece en una erida en el brazo del mago)

7- Padlock (la carta del espectador desaparece de la baraja y aparece en otro lugar lejano al del mago y el espectador)

8- Indecent (la carta del espectador traspasa una bolsa ziploc, quedando adentro solo la que el espectador eligio)

9- the fixing heart (el mago da a una dama un papel con un corazon impreso, la dama lo rompe, y le da los pedazitos al mago, al final, el mago recompone todo el papel, en sus mismas manos)

10- Sponge ball routine (rutinas con las bolas de esponja)

11- mouth coils (una musica para sacarse el mouth coil de la boca)

si me ayudan a buscar una cancion para esos trucos, les agradesco mucho, se que no todos necesitan musica, pero pues, lo que ustedes me sugieran lo tomaer en cuenta

----------

